# Something starting to grow in tank



## MiaPow (Sep 20, 2019)

I have four Vinegaroon tanks and every tank  has a piece of cork bark, large piece of moss and reptil soil as substrate except one is coco fiber. One of the tanks has a small green plant looking thing starting to sprout. It just pushed thru the dirt in one day because I check every tank daily and it wasn’t showing yesterday. I do mist all the tanks at least once a week but I don’t leave it drenched in water. Humidity sits  anywhere between 75-85. I’ve not had any issues with mold or fungus as of now. I tend to spot clean the tanks and provide clean water often. It would look pretty cool if a plant started to grow and add some life to the tank but should I be concerned and remove the plant or let it continue to grow and see what it becomes.


----------



## schmiggle (Sep 20, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about it, but keep in mind that the plant might not last long (through no fault of yours--those are tough conditions for a plant)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MiaPow (Sep 20, 2019)

I don’t have real experience with live plants, I’ve  never used them before except the current moss in the tank, but whats considered tough conditions in my current set up? I wouldn’t change any of the living conditions that would cause a subpar life for the creatures, I’m just curious.


----------



## schmiggle (Sep 22, 2019)

MiaPow said:


> I don’t have real experience with live plants, I’ve  never used them before except the current moss in the tank, but whats considered tough conditions in my current set up? I wouldn’t change any of the living conditions that would cause a subpar life for the creatures, I’m just curious.


Low light, you probably won't fertilize, you probably have a shallow soil lair with no drainage. You'll end up with periodically hypoxic and waterlogged, hypersaline, nutrient poor substrate with low light, which even a pothos might struggle with.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 22, 2019)

schmiggle said:


> Low light, you probably won't fertilize, you probably have a shallow soil lair with no drainage. You'll end up with periodically hypoxic and waterlogged, hypersaline, nutrient poor substrate with low light, which even a pothos might struggle with.


And the usual paradox of as low bioactivity as possible to reduce hazards for the animals.


----------

